# NYU questions !:)



## H.Kim (Mar 27, 2009)

Hello!
My name is Hyunjee Kim. I'm a grade 11 student
in Halifax, Nova Scotia Canada.

I have few questions about NYU.
I am actually planning to go to university
in Halifax for my 1st year of univerysity,
and then transfer to NYU if possible.

What are some important requirements to get in?
for example, 'Do I need SAT if I transfer?'
or like 'What's the minimum GPA mark?'


----------

